
Godot Engine Opinions by Tynan Sylvester (author of Rimworld) - zhynn
https://old.reddit.com/r/godot/comments/8mhzfo/tynansylvester_of_rimworld_fame_is_evaluating/
======
jestar_jokin
I see lots of positive feedback for Godot from developers, but there aren't
many high profile games made with it. I looked through the showcase, and the
only ones I recongised were "Deponia" (the iOS port) and "Dog Mendonça &
Pizzaboy".

So it's hard to judge, I worry that it could be one of those engines that
looks good initially, but has limitations that are only apparent once you're
already waist-deep into a large project.

